# just the start N scale



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Basically combines the Empire Builder kit and the Super Chief kit with a few extra ez track, the F7 runs flawless!










Plan on just a nice simple set with an up and over and maybe one turn out, nothing fancy.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you planning on putting it on a board and adding foam and scenery, or just leaving it on the table as is?

-J.


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Just kinda floating in the breeze right now, but I'm thinking foam.

Focused on building a big red Wisconsin barn right now. Went to hobby lobby and picked up some balsam, paint, hopefully it doesn't come out looking like a third grade diorama! lol

Local hobby store is going out of biz, picked up some more ez track super cheap.

Going to pickup a Great Northern shell for the diesel. 

Trying my best not to drive my girlfriend crazy!!!


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

added a turnout, works good for now










working on a barn


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

made a bumper this morning, not prototypical (obviously) or functional but it's ok. :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Add a little red LED on top. :smilie_daumenpos: 
Pictures need to be like your others, these are a tad too small?


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Pictures need to be like your others, these are a tad too small?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

geo61bird said:


>


Your first pictures are a nice size the second set you added are small. Don't you see the difference?

If not maybe it is the site.
We are having thread problems right now, strange things going on.


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

it all looks good on my end... hwell:


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

my end too!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

These look the same size to you?
All I did was save your pictures and re post them.

I see the top picture as 1/16th of the size of the second picture.

edit, Might be 1/32 the size?:dunno:


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

So the pictures the OP view normal for me








But the ones Ed posted don't?









Now does that make sense? I'm on an Android phone if that tells anybody anything.


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't know what's up with the pictures? hwell:


Bought some cheap Soft Pastel Chalk stuff at the WALMART! $6 bucks for 12 colors.

Did some weathering on the house, water tower and one the cabooses, hey who cares if I screw up a caboose right? :laugh:

Turned ok pretty good.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

geo61bird said:


> I don't know what's up with the pictures? hwell:
> 
> 
> Bought some cheap Soft Pastel Chalk stuff at the WALMART! $6 bucks for 12 colors.
> ...


Looking pretty good man! So what size is your train table?


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Table is around 56" x 38, thinking bout 6' x 4' for a layout.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You really need to add a couple of spurs for industries otherwise it will get boring pretty quick.


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> You really need to add a couple of spurs for industries otherwise it will get boring pretty quick.


Weathering is the most fun I've had so far! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

More pics... crappy camera.


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

This was my original plan, now I can do since I got the 4-8-4 back. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

/6 matt said:


> So the pictures the OP view normal for me
> View attachment 155362
> 
> 
> ...


That is how I see the two, no big deal, I was just wondering why you posted one larger than the other.

I don't know about the phone?


----------

